# Scotland in January - why not?



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

We would like to travel round Scotland early 2009, but everyone we mention it to tells us we're mad!

We're not averse to cold weather as we're regular visitors to the Lake District, and we're not restricted to a certain time period.

Would anyone be able to tell us why it's not a good idea?! 

We have been advised to look at SallyTraffic's blog and will do so, but wanted to ask the specific question about Scotland first...

It will also be our first time so we're novices as well :? 

Thanks for any advice!  


Dean & Angela


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Why not January? If today is anything to go by then January may well be an improvement!

We try to go away for at least a couple of overnights during the winter months and so long as you do not expect warm, dry weather then you may well be pleasantly surprised. It will never be warm, but it could be bright and cloud free on the odd occasion. The east side is usually colder than the west, but then the west is wetter. Here in the south west we rarely get snow so roads are open. Don't bank on all roads being open in the north east though. 

I think what I am trying to say is - try it. Bring good waterproof clothing, good footwear and a warm, snug motorhome. You will then be able to see our landscape as it should be seen. After all if it was sun and warmth all year we would not have the beautiful and dramatic landscape, but we would have masses of tourists overrunning the place (just like I do in France each year  ).

Sue


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

we went in february this year , only as far up as The Trossachs but all was OK.

It rained , got down to minus 5 deg ( watch for water tank pipes freezing if you are parked up for a while) 

The roads were quiet , scenery excellent food excellent etc. etc.

We had wet weather gear , nothing special , made sure gas for heating was full, basic stuff.

It's only Scotland not the Arrtic , if you do not like come home its not that far after all.


Why not ?


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

A famous saying in the lakes goes. Theres no such thing as bad weather just bad clothing try it and see

Bri


----------



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

You will find great villages and local hospitality, I would recommend the south west, as lots of campsites are open all year, Dalbeatie, Ayr, Dumfries.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Surely the ideal time ? Beautiful scenery with no midges to spoil it.

G


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Go for it! We rented a van for a week last Jan/Feb to see if we liked it (on the basis that if we liked it then any other time would be dead easy!) and toured NE England up as far as Berwick - so very nearly Scotland.

Only thing I'd say is a lot of sites are shut then. We used CLs more which was fine - but we did get stuck in the mud on one, so after that looked for ones with hardstanding.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Sue,

The overview of where is (usually)cold, wet etc. will be useful! The best weather we've had in the Lakes was November so I understand your point. We're avid walkers so have got the required waterproofs and walking boots :lol: 

Also, thanks everyone else for your opinion. Sounds like we'll stick to our original plan and go for it! Your responses have given us a few things to think about, especially the limited amount of sites we may encounter.

Good point about the midges too - thanks Grizzly  

We're getting excited again!!

Thanks for any other advice anyone wants to give  

Angela & Dean


----------



## 106284 (Aug 5, 2007)

We live in Scotland and don't find the winter weather any worse than down south. The big difference for us is the light and reduced number of hours of it compared to southern England. 

This probably won't bother you on a short trip tho.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Och go for it Dean ya knows ya wanna. Anyhoo it may be chilly but we Scots make up for it by our warm welcome


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Warm Welcome!*

Thanks Caz 

I wondered if you would have anything to offer us Englisher peeps 

Careful now or we may pay you and Gavin a visit 8O

LOL

Dean & Angela


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Warm Welcome!*



Fairportgoer said:


> Thanks Caz
> 
> I wondered if you would have anything to offer us Englisher peeps
> 
> ...


Oooh yeh come and visit chez carolgavin we will give ya choccie cake and shortbread and will thaw ya oot!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We've had some of our best trips in Scotland in November or January. We got snowed in on a rural Aberdeenshire site for 2 days, which was utterly wonderful, given that the hotel with the best selection of malts I've ever seen, was 4 minutes' walk away. 

Only thing to watch is the salt on the roads lathering the underside of your van. Make sure you take some time to clean it on your return.

Dougie.


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Go for it Dean and Angela

We have had two great weeks holiday in Scotland in January

1 week Isle of Skye, wild camping on the beaches, walking in the Coulins

1 week on the isle of Mull, just fantastic again wild camping

No one about, back to nature and great scenery

Wiggy


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Caz - we're almost there!

Dougie - you are a man after my own heart, being one who appreciates a good malt :wink: 

We have been convinced by all you good people that we were right in the first place to plan a Scotland trip - we may be Southerners, but we' re not of the soft variety. lol

Might start one of those ticker-tape jobbies (if ever we figure out how to do it)

Thanks again all,

Dean & Ang


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We live in NE Scotland and go away at least one weekend per month throughout the year. Just remember that if you are hill walking to have the appropriate gear and, if in the high hills and there is snow, check on avalanche status. Radio Scotland has a hill walkers weather forecast on Friday evenings - think it is round 7 ish.
In bad weather there are some lovely low level walks plus, because of the shorter days, you have more to time to sample a few good drams.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

What's this about the weather being worse in the east? NE Scotland is much drier than the rest of Scotland and we very often get a 'weather window' mid february where it is positively mild and sunny. We were wild camping in the cairngorms last January then up at Glenmore forest holidays site in February (lovely warm shower block). The castles look amazing with a bit of frost and snow so I would recommend exploring the eastern side of Scotland and possibly down into the east neuk of Fife.
I can recommend lots of wild camping spots over this way but we are off to France tomorrow so ask me when we get back at the end of the month

You don't mention what sort of MH you have, if not fully winterised you will have to watch out for the pipes and tanks freezing at that time of year

Chris


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Dean and Angela; go for it! You could have great weather, the main thing is to keep your eye on it. It can vary a lot both north/south and east/west so pretty vital to have good access to forecasts and plan movements accordingly. TV would be good, satellite best, but radio will do if you can get reception all the time. Take the best portable radio you've got, they often perform better than the one in the cab.

Prepare for freezing as best you can, it will make keeping warm at night a bit of a challenge but by no means impossible, but could be a threat to pipes exposed under the van. Icy roads could be a problem if weather gets v.cold and of course snow could get you stuck or at least delay progress. Plan various possible routes with such weather problems in mind, avoid the worst threats and, as someone already said, just run for home if a really arctic spell hits. Advice about having lots of gas is very sound! If you check on which sites are open you could hook up regularly and keep the van warm electrically, saving gas and probably sleeping feeling safer (lots of people worry about leaving gas heating on whilst sleeping even though it is checked every year with habitation check.)

Clear cold winter days up there can be the very best for scenery, especially bright sun, blue skies and snow on the mountains. We've been up for New Year a couple of times (Ullapool and Applecross) and its been fab. 

Let us know how you get on

Best wishes


----------

